# Ohms Spreadsheet



## Alex (5/6/14)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B__LHeB0whyYemUtX2QzeFAtWWM/edit

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 4 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (6/6/14)

Nice find man.. thanks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

Stickyfied! Thanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (6/6/14)

nice one @Alex !

love it, thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (6/6/14)

Thanks @Alex !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HealthCabin (20/3/15)

Good job man.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (20/3/15)

Thank you very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (21/3/15)

Thanks, very usefull

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------

